

Is Popularo going to be a Digg killer? - GIMAD
http://fvrit.com/archive/2008/02/23/is-popularo-going-to-be-a-digg-killer.aspx

======
fiaz
NO.

The question should be restated: Can Popularo become a better community than
Digg?

Digg is a community, not a technology solution. These two are different things
completely. Popularo is trying to build a community, not a competitive
technology. While I realize that communities can be competitive against one
another (for example war), I don't see the two as competing for anything other
than participation, which is something that is not exclusive to either.

